# found white moving specks in walstadd bowl



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Today I woke up and these tiny white specks in my bowl, they seem to have to tail, and look a bit like tiny sesame seeds. I also found this weird tiny round organism that seem to crawl and scurry on the substrate, there was also this white tiny worm. I don't have any inhabitants currently in my Walstad bowl, all there is , is subsoil and sand substrate, and some hornwort? What are these tiny creatures?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Scud, seed shrimp, or a million other little things that live in our tanks. You sit there with a magnifying glass in a planted tank, you'd be surprised at what you see.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

getochkn said:


> Scud, seed shrimp, or a million other little things that live in our tanks. You sit there with a magnifying glass in a planted tank, you'd be surprised at what you see.


Are these things harmful to shrimp? After my Walstad bowl cycles Im hoping to add some RCS. If they harmful, how do i get rid of them? By the way how did these things get into my bowl?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

BoiBJ said:


> Are these things harmful to shrimp? After my Walstad bowl cycles Im hoping to add some RCS. If they harmful, how do i get rid of them? By the way how did these things get into my bowl?


Nope, they're normal. The reason you're seeing them at all is because there are no fish. Otherwise they'd all have been gobbled up. If you don't like them, just put a small guppy fry in the tank.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

solarz said:


> Nope, they're normal. The reason you're seeing them at all is because there are no fish. Otherwise they'd all have been gobbled up. If you don't like them, just put a small guppy fry in the tank.


Would the bowl be too small for the fry?
BTW with light coloured sand, would the shrimp lose its colour or it's colour intensity, or does it depends on different factors?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

BoiBJ said:


> Would the bowl be too small for the fry?
> BTW with light coloured sand, would the shrimp lose its colour or it's colour intensity, or does it depends on different factors?


Yea, they would. Not to the extreme to as if they were stressed, but I had my RCS in no substrate glass for like 3 months. Some colors faded but they were still red.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Put dark color substrate(black/dark brown) !!


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Put dark color substrate(black/dark brown) !!


I'd like too but changing the substrate isn't an option right now, since my Walstad bowl is already a mess with all the debris in the water.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well...as long as it's a mess, you have a reason to redo the whole setup  ...remove the plants and change the substrate....this way you'll clear out the mess in your tank !!!


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Well...as long as it's a mess, you have a reason to redo the whole setup  ...remove the plants and change the substrate....this way you'll clear out the mess in your tank !!!


LOL good point!


----------

